# Best stock to buy?



## cannox (29 November 2004)

G'day all,
I have only just started in the stock market game and was wondering what people consider the best stock to buy for:

1. Buy and hold long term... (I just purchased some STX Shares)
2. Best for writing covered calls
3. Best for writing naked puts
 Any experiences or tips would be much appreciated.


----------

